# Logging?



## Tom Smart (Feb 19, 2018)

Came across this today. It's a shame. Looks to be all Ash. 



 



 



 

I'll try to get time tomorrow to wander back to see if I can find someone to ask about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 19, 2018)

Looks like you get a few log and a bunch oh pre cut firewood. Good luck


----------



## DKMD (Feb 19, 2018)

I love ash, so I’d be all over that bin!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2018)

My guess is they are dead or dying. emerald ash borer leaves a D shaped hole. Make sure it is ok to transport.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 20, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> My guess is they are dead or dying. emerald ash borer leaves a D shaped hole. Make sure it is ok to transport.


No question about that, Mike. The ash here has been devastated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> No question about that, Mike. The ash here has been devastated.


I think when it is done- ash borer will be same as dutch elm and the am. chestnut blight. Even the trees on west coast -elm and Chestnut plated by settlers in 1800's are finally succumbing to them. 
No quarantine will work.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

